

Apple: Back to the Mac Media Event 20-Oct - alanthonyc
http://www.loopinsight.com/2010/10/13/apple-to-hold-back-to-the-mac-media-event-october-20/

======
mattparcher
More discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1787510>

That thread is linked to an Engadget post, now off the front page but with 107
comments as of this writing, compared to 18 here.

------
barredo
Will it be OS10.7 or OS11? Just guessing, being the lion the "biggest" cat...

~~~
cmer
At this point I can't see Apple keep using the OSn (ie: OS11) convention
because "OS X" has become such a powerful brand in itself. I doubt they'll
want to give that up.

My guess is that they'll stick with 10.x for some time and might eventually
name their next major OS something like Mac OS X 11, even though it sounds
silly. Or what about xOS (vs iOS)? Has a nice ring to it :)

I'm sure there has been countless meetings at Apple regarding this. I wish I
was inside Steve's head...

~~~
CrLf
Most people I know call it OS "EX". In fact, I'm one of those people, even
though I know perfectly well it's OS "Ten".

OS 10 doesn't ring well with me, perhaps because I never really used any of
the Mac OS versions that preceeded it and feel that OS X is not from the same
family (being mostly NeXT with a reworked UI).

